# which is the better GPU option for me?



## ispyder (Sep 23, 2013)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Currently I have none, I will building a PC soon, so you may only suggest which is good with he GPU you suggest me.

2. What is your budget?
Ans:20K - 50K (Only for GPU)

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1080p, HDTV, 40inch.

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: Motherboard: Asus Masimus VI Formula
       Processor: Intel i7-4770K
Rest of the things will be chosen later.

*I have few GPUs in mind, Can you please suggest me the best among the followings-->
1) Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7970 DDR5 Vapor-X 3 GB 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card 
2) GeForce GTX 760 SLI (means 2 cards will be there)
3) GeForce GTX 770 
4) GeForce GTX 780

I checked on internet and it showed that GTX 760 SLI was the best among them all, I want your views guys, because I really don't want to take any kind of risk while making this purchase.*


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2013)

if you need a complete pc I'll move your post here :
PC Components / Configurations

and you better edit your post based on this template :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html

If your budget 20-45k is only for GPU + PSU alone or gpu only then you can go for 2x GTX 760 in SLI but they are just overkill for a 1080P monitor but still you can get this excellent combo.

If you can - wait for AMDs upcoming R9-290 and R290x


----------



## ispyder (Sep 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you need a complete pc I'll move your post here :
> PC Components / Configurations
> 
> and you better edit your post based on this template :
> ...



Nops I just need the GPU suggestion.
BTW I have edited my main post of this thread, please look at it and then suggest me.
Also wanted to know that what would be the expected cost of AMD R9-290 and R290x
and how is 760 SLI a overkill?


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 24, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Nops I just need the GPU suggestion.
> BTW I have edited my main post of this thread, please look at it and then suggest me.
> Also wanted to know that what would be the expected cost of AMD R9-290 and R290x
> and how is 760 SLI a overkill?



With your budget get a 780 or the upcoming R9 290X which will be available 1 month from now for around 45k.

Where did you get the maximus vi formula and for how much?


----------



## ispyder (Sep 24, 2013)

780 is costly here something like 55K and I don't want to spend money on 780 coz 760 SLI is much much better than it and almost the same price! ....Maximus VI formula was for 22K (local shop) ...you want one? (if yes then I cant do anything  )
BTW I'll wait upto a month for r9 290X and will see its benchmark, and if better than 760 SLI then I may choose it  

Can I have your words(performance and better) on the following card?
1) Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7970 DDR5 Vapor-X 3 GB 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
2) GeForce GTX 760 SLI (means 2 cards will be there)
3) GeForce GTX 770


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 24, 2013)

why dont you continue here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...e-gaming-awesome-multitasking-rig-1-lakh.html why created a new thread for mobo, then gpu?Then what is the need of above thread you created?


----------



## ispyder (Sep 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> why dont you continue here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/178012-will-best-mobo-me-new-post.html why created a new thread for mobo, then gpu?The what is the need of above thread you created?



Actually I want to be very very very much sure about GPU, Mobo and the whole main rig. I guess this would be my 1st rig for the next (atleast) 10 years! I don't want to take any type of risk. So just to be more clear about everything and to be sure that I made a perfect choice, that's why I have made a dedicated thread for mobo and GPU. Actually there I do was getting rig suggestion but I want to have processor, mobo and GPU of my choice. Also I think that I should make another thread(by nov) for my whole PC configuration and I will mention my 3 chosen things (i.e. GPU, mobo and processor), rest will be chosen by you guys. For now I think that you may close/delete my main thread i.e. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...e-gaming-awesome-multitasking-rig-1-lakh.html Also 3-4 people suggest there to make a new thread again by nov to get better rig suggestion.

If you can suggest me about GPU among the following then it's good 
1) Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7970 DDR5 Vapor-X 3 GB 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
2) GeForce GTX 760 SLI (means 2 cards will be there)
3) GeForce GTX 770


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 24, 2013)

make a new thread around 2 weeks before you buy your pc. Prices will vary considerably and you may get better ones cheaply or price may increase. Also new components will be released especially near christhmas (gpu specially).

are you purchasing cpu+gpu now? or waiting for november?



ispyder said:


> Actually I want to be very very very much sure about GPU, Mobo and the whole main rig.* I guess this would be my 1st rig for the next (atleast) 10 years!* I don't want to take any type of risk. So just to be more clear about everything and to be sure that I made a perfect choice, that's why I have made a dedicated thread for mobo and GPU. Actually there I do was getting rig suggestion but I want to have processor, mobo and GPU of my choice. Also I think that I should make another thread(by nov) for my whole PC configuration and I will mention my 3 chosen things (i.e. GPU, mobo and processor), rest will be chosen by you guys. For now I think that you may close/delete my main thread i.e. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...e-gaming-awesome-multitasking-rig-1-lakh.html Also 3-4 people suggest there to make a new thread again by nov to get better rig suggestion.
> 
> If you can suggest me about GPU among the following then it's good
> 1) Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7970 DDR5 Vapor-X 3 GB 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
> ...



you may need to check this *www.makeuseof.com/tag/two-ways-to-cool-down-your-defective-overheating-intel-cpu/


----------



## ispyder (Sep 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> make a new thread around 2 weeks before you buy your pc. Prices will vary considerably and you may get better ones cheaply or price may increase. Also new components will be released especially near christhmas (gpu specially).
> 
> are you purchasing cpu+gpu now? or waiting for november?
> 
> ...



just waiting for the best rig ...as soon as I get the best rig, i'll buy it!


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Actually I want to be very very very much sure about GPU, Mobo and the whole main rig. I guess this would be my 1st rig for the next (atleast) 10 years! I don't want to take any type of risk. So just to be more clear about everything and to be sure that I made a perfect choice, that's why I have made a dedicated thread for mobo and GPU. Actually there I do was getting rig suggestion but I want to have processor, mobo and GPU of my choice. Also I think that I should make another thread(by nov) for my whole PC configuration and I will mention my 3 chosen things (i.e. GPU, mobo and processor), rest will be chosen by you guys. *For now I think that you may close/delete my main thread i.e*. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...e-gaming-awesome-multitasking-rig-1-lakh.html Also 3-4 people suggest there to make a new thread again by nov to get better rig suggestion.
> 
> If you can suggest me about GPU among the following then it's good
> 1) Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7970 DDR5 Vapor-X 3 GB 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
> ...



1. request granted  - just drop me [ or any of the mods ] a PM to re-open that thread.

2. Among three gpu options GTX 760 SLI is the best option but then again 10 years for a long shot for any gpu and as you are getting everything on Nov. AMD's 9 series of graphic cards may be give you some better options


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you need a complete pc I'll move your post here :
> PC Components / Configurations
> 
> 
> *If you can - wait for AMDs upcoming R9-290 and R290x*



(Rumour) AMD R290x (9970) benchmarks leak - faster than Nvidia Titan - NeoGAF

if the above is true about the new $650 card from AMD, then nvidia will surely have to reduce price for both titan and gtx780 to compete, i guess they will have to bring the titan ultra with all cores enabled or GTX790 to have their fastest gpu crown back! 

P.S. whooping 512-bit bus !!!!! :shocked:


----------



## ispyder (Sep 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> 1. request granted  - just drop me [ or any of the mods ] a PM to re-open that thread.
> 
> 2. Among three gpu options GTX 760 SLI is the best option but then again 10 years for a long shot for any gpu and as you are getting everything on Nov. AMD's 9 series of graphic cards may be give you some better options




1) Thanks for closing it temporally, I'll re-open it when AMD releases its new series. 

2) I'll wait till AMD's new series, and then I'll decide when to buy everything. Thanks 



sam_738844 said:


> (Rumour) AMD R290x (9970) benchmarks leak - faster than Nvidia Titan - NeoGAF
> 
> if the above is true about the new $650 card from AMD, then nvidia will surely have to reduce price for both titan and gtx780 to compete, i guess they will have to bring the titan ultra with all cores enabled or GTX790 to have their fastest gpu crown back!
> 
> P.S. whooping 512-bit bus !!!!! :shocked:



Just $650! = 40K :O If it beats Titan than I am going to buy it! and may be Nvidia prices go down, so we might prefer a GTX 780 SLI


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2013)

if it's 650 dollars then expect it to be around 50k here at-least but it's going to reduce the price of gtx 780 and titan for sure.


----------



## ispyder (Sep 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> if it's 650 dollars then expect it to be around 50k here at-least but it's going to reduce the price of gtx 780 and titan for sure.



then maybe we could buy Titan/780 SLI hehehe  under 50K


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 26, 2013)

^^never going to happen. first, nvidia so far, has never set any remarkable foot in "price cut" region, look at the price of GTX680 now, after all this, nvidia last quarter growth came from titan an GTX780 only where AMD had awesome market shares, nvidia and AMD senior management at least 10 steps ahead of what we think.

 Nvidia very well knew about hawaii and if they were to compete against that, they could have already ramped down the Titan $1000 mark. since the have not, in fact they are not seeing it as a competition, they are solely motivated on maxwell now, the least they can do is to bring out titan LE, GTX 790 and Titan ultra ( may be rumored GTX785) and price them accordingly(read high), even if nvidia lessens the titan and 780 price, a SLI package can never fit in 50k bracket.


----------



## ispyder (Sep 26, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^never going to happen. first, nvidia so far, has never set any remarkable foot in "price cut" region, look at the price of GTX680 now, after all this, nvidia last quarter growth came from titan an GTX780 only where AMD had awesome market shares, nvidia and AMD senior management at least 10 steps ahead of what we think.
> 
> Nvidia very well knew about hawaii and if they were to compete against that, they could have already ramped down the Titan $1000 mark. since the have not, in fact they are not seeing it as a competition, they are solely motivated on maxwell now, the least they can do is to bring out titan LE, GTX 790 and Titan ultra ( may be rumored GTX785) and price them accordingly(read high), even if nvidia lessens the titan and 780 price, a SLI package can never fit in 50k bracket.



I was just kidding bro...BTW please tell me your recommendation for the best GPU for me


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 26, 2013)

i would recommend R7 ,R9 290, when it hits indian market, wait for it. definitely worth it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2013)

I would recommend R7 270x CF when it comes to the indian market so prepare for it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 27, 2013)

i wont recommend a CF , it has still lot of addressing to do, given the test tom did with the 7990 and the latest catalyst, the frame pacing and micro-stutter rendered some games a sour experience. I would recommend a r9 card easily, its promising even 4k capable graphics muscles.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2013)

so far AMD tried a software patch to fix the framer pacing issue unlike nvidia which has built in hardware feature to eliminate such issue but who knows R7 /R9 might have such fix at hardware level so CF sounds good but I'm still waiting for the official release and of-course some proper reviews.


----------

